# How do I gain muscle not fat?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I tried to eat more calories, but I just gained fat! I know that you recommend eating more calories to gain mass, but I seem to be getting fat. How do I gain muscle not fat? Help! Answer:Truthfully, you will always gain some fat when on a high calorie diet. That???s just an unavoidable fact, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

